# L4.42 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Please use this thread for all discussions regarding your experiences with L4.42 including any bugs or issues you encounter.

Here are the Release Notes for L4.42 for the ViP622/ViP722.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

That was quick...


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

Maybe someone at E* is really paying attention to us after all.


----------



## bnwtrout (Dec 5, 2005)

Have my 722 for a few days and did notice that fwd skip was jerky. I went straight from a 942 so I wasn't sure if 622 did this or not and it was maybe just characteristic of the machine. 

After the L4.42 update the fwd is just like my 942 which worked perfectly.
I think the patch fixed it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There was misinformation - the version spooling for 722 ONLY.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

P Smith said:


> There was misinformation - the version spooling for 722 ONLY.


The tech portal said both the 622 and 722


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DBS Commando said:


> The tech portal said both the 622 and 722


I didn't say by "tech portal ", but "spooling" ! Real info. Feel the difference ?


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

P Smith said:


> There was misinformation - the version spooling for 722 ONLY.


Not many of those out there. Maybe a little beta test here?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Eagles said:


> Not many of those out there. Maybe a little beta test here?


I don't think so, this version begin spooling last night to 622 with L4.40 and low.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I don't think so, this version begin spooling last night to 622 with L4.40 and low.


Do you have any idea what's in it or why they released it right on the heels of L4.41?


----------



## steve4810 (Aug 10, 2007)

In the first day of 4.41 I was using FWD and BACK continuously for 3 or 4 minutes to find a particular spot on the recording and I managed to lock the whole thing up. Couldn't even get the double menu button press to see version info to do anything or the soft power off to work. The screen was frozen with the recoding showing where I lasted pressed F or B. This lasted two minutes or so and then it finally rebooted and took a couple of more minutes to get going again.

Anybody had this happen? Has 4.42 cured it for anyone? 

This just happened the one time but I really haven't had the chance to exercise the special effects like I was at the time of the lockup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Eagles said:


> Do you have any idea what's in it or why they released it right on the heels of L4.41?


There is special thread with the info.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Eagles said:


> Do you have any idea what's in it or why they released it right on the heels of L4.41?


Eagle, take a look at the link above that should give you the release notes. My guess given the timing there is not much more than that. Most likely these were quick low risk fixes that have high payoff.


----------



## darkstarchuck (Feb 7, 2007)

After reading the above posts, and the release notes, My 622 4.41 needs 4.42, for the possible fix for the external hard drive archive authorization problem where even with the authorization the pop-up was still appearing, however, I can't tell what's the final word. 

Anyone?


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Am I crazy, or are we getting better picture quality? I was watching SciFi on my projector and dang, the picture looks good; better than I remember before the new software.

Is there any chance this is real, or am I imagining?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I didn't say by "tech portal ", but "spooling" ! Real info. Feel the difference ?


What we cant trust dish??

I have news for Dish the same problems exits on the 622 so does this mean that the 622 will get no fix??

Does dish want us to move over to the 722???


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

I fired up a replacement 622 (Hardware ID RBDD-N) which Dish sent to cure various problems seeing and using my 500gb Seagate Free Agent HDD. Also downloaded SW release 422. No help at all

Problems noted so far:

Pause button does not resume play when pressed a second time.

Play button does not resume play after pause button pressed, but does resume play when pressed during ff.

After rebooting receiver "Activate HDD" Sceeen appears once, pause and play buttons work correctly for a while then revert back to above.

FIX IT DISH!

B.


----------



## snapfisher (Aug 15, 2007)

L442 did not restore HDMI functionality that was lost with the L441 update.

(which is all the HDMI functionality, for those of you keeping track at home)


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

I got L442 Saturday when my defective 622 was replaced with new 622. I paid my $40 last Wednesday. I still got the "needs authorization" pop-up, though, when I went to the USB menu. Once I clicked OK, however, everything worked fine. I thought L442 was supposed to get rid of that bogus error message.


----------



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

steve4810 said:


> In the first day of 4.41 I was using FWD and BACK continuously for 3 or 4 minutes to find a particular spot on the recording and I managed to lock the whole thing up. Couldn't even get the double menu button press to see version info to do anything or the soft power off to work. The screen was frozen with the recoding showing where I lasted pressed F or B. This lasted two minutes or so and then it finally rebooted and took a couple of more minutes to get going again.
> 
> Anybody had this happen? Has 4.42 cured it for anyone?
> 
> This just happened the one time but I really haven't had the chance to exercise the special effects like I was at the time of the lockup.


I've had something similar, I think. New box just installed last weekend. It's running L4.42 and twice now at exactly 9:33pm CDT the box has frozen while replaying a recorded show & then rebooted. Rather annoying... Anyone else?


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

FogCutter said:


> Am I crazy, or are we getting better picture quality? I was watching SciFi on my projector and dang, the picture looks good; better than I remember before the new software.
> 
> Is there any chance this is real, or am I imagining?


I've always thought Sci-Fi had an exceptional SD picture.
They really need to go HD. If the PQ (in my opinion) looks so good in SD, I could only imagine what the HD quality would be.
Anyway, I agree. I think that channel keep looking better. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed that.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

I am experiencing a 1 to 5 second blackout of video and sound on live and E* and OTA programming and playback of recordings at random. 

It is not excessive, but is annoying!

Scotty


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

nneptune said:


> I've always thought Sci-Fi had an exceptional SD picture.
> They really need to go HD. If the PQ (in my opinion) looks so good in SD, I could only imagine what the HD quality would be.
> Anyway, I agree. I think that channel keep looking better. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed that.


Maybe 'exceptional' is in the mind of the beholder, of course my display is not the most kind to SD material.
As far as SciFi going HD.. I used to be a major proponent of it.. now I really don't care. UniHD and others are carrying popular series in HD now, many of the same ones that used to be on SciFi.
As far as their latest mini-series (Flash Gordon, etc.) I am not sure HD will do much more more for those than HD did for Smallville. Yeah, it's an improvement...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Scotty said:


> I am experiencing a 1 to 5 second blackout of video and sound on live and E* and OTA programming and playback of recordings at random.
> 
> It is not excessive, but is annoying!
> 
> Scotty


What type of connection do you have Scotty?


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

This has probably been answered, but is L442 slated for all 622s also?


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> What type of connection do you have Scotty?


Ron,

HDMI - Uh oh! That happened once, over a year ago! Replaced the 622. That happened much faster and went completely out.

I do use the optical cable for sound and I do often lose sound simultaneously. But sometimes the sound does not fail, just the picture. This occurs for OTA, DVR recordings, and satellite.

I do have Component as well. Perhaps, I should watch using that connection... to see if the loss still occurs.

Thanks!

Scotty


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hdaddikt said:


> This has probably been answered, but is L442 slated for all 622s also?


No - for all pre L4.41 only.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Scotty said:


> Ron,
> 
> HDMI - Uh oh! That happened once, over a year ago! Replaced the 622. That happened much faster and went completely out.
> 
> ...


Yes I would try that and see if you see the same thing. Eagle appears to be reporting same issue on L4.41 (See the L4.41 thread). That is way I asked. There are some others that are reporting HDMI issues also. What you are seeing might not be a hardware issue.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Yes I would try that and see if you see the same thing. Eagle appears to be reporting same issue on L4.41 (See the L4.41 thread). That is way I asked. There are some others that are reporting HDMI issues also. What you are seeing might not be a hardware issue.


Thanks, Ron!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I have 442 on one 622 and 441 on the other but I've started to notice the same thing on both of them, primarily while watching SD programs live (non-DVR'd). I use Single mode and HDMI on both, one to a 62" DLP, the other a 52" Plasma. The program will be going along fine but then it starts to "stutter", for a lack of better word, on the video side ONLY. The audio seems unaffected but the video gets jerky and un-smooth. Pausing, rewinding, etc does not seem to help but it seems that most times swapping over to the other tuner for a few seconds and then swapping back resolves the problem for a long time (minutes if not hours). I have not yet seen this on any HD programming but have had it happen on several SD channels on several occasions. It's more of any annoyance than anything now that I've figured out how to temporarily resolve it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

P Smith said:


> No - for all pre L4.41 only.


Miss seeing these in the "Just a mention" thread.


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

i use my 622 in "single" mode. When I go from my main TV (HD) to my bedroom TV SD...over coax and use the "format" button, there is now a delay that wasn't there before of about 1 second. There is also a delay when changing channels, they first appear in the widescreen format, then goes momentarily black then the "proper" format for 4:3 screens. If I press the "format" button repeatedly, there is the same delay of about one second, and then it cycles through as many format changes as the number of times I pushed the "format" button. This started happening in 4.42 I'm pretty sure I didn't notice it in 4.41.

Also, when playing back shows (I think I was watching the show while the tail end was still being recorded), when I started skipping backwards and forwards a bit, the sound dropped out and I couldn't get it back (optical audio...bitstream). I hit the power button on the remote, shut off the receiver, then turned it back on, and the sound was back. There was no dropout or loss on the recording, on the second playthrough I watched the whole program with no problems...even on the spot where I turned off the receiver...it kept recording, but it was an annoying little glitch. I've had this happen 3 times over a week...not sure if it was 4.41 or 4.42.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I am experiencing a 1 to 5 second blackout of video and sound on live and E* and OTA programming and playback of recordings at random.
> 
> It is not excessive, but is annoying!
> 
> Scotty


Yeah, I've been getting that lately too. What's up wit dat?


----------



## PacersGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm getting the blackouts as well. only reboots will solve this. also, if i am watching an OTA channel, and switch to sat, i will get the channel banner with black video. only reboot will solve this.

also, i will get what can best be described as a flashing video. it's like a strobe light. only reboot will solve.

i run in dual mode, and have tried switching to single - but no change. 

fyi - this is a "c" model replacement tuner to replace a previous 622 with screeching reboots.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I wonder if this has anything to do with the lost locks I am seeing on my 722 with L 4.42? I have 29/66 on my lost locks. ON my two 622s on L 4.41 software , I am seeing around 10/12 or 9/14. I have seen a couple of black screens on the 722 when I tune to the channel, so I changed out the diplexor and the dishpro seperator and even did a check switch matrix clearing ( unconnect the sat cables and run a check switch ) and rerun with a check switch afterwards.( run a check switch with the sat cables connected) IF it is software related I hope that they don't give it to my other two 622s.


----------



## PacersGuy (Dec 6, 2004)

dish is sending me yet another replacement.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

The C's seemed to have real problems. I had 1 and E* contacted me about replacing it from seeing my statements here on the forums. The version I have now has had only 1 reboot problem and it was after adding the ext HDD.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry about asking in this thread but how do you tell if your model is a "c","e" or whatever?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mainborad revision - ie last letter in MBID.


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't know where to find the MBID thing so I don't know what model. This is my second 622 after only one month and the first one had a satellite input stop working. I never had problems before this on the old unit but didn't have it that long. Now I have had this black screen thing happen during recorded and live programming. I did add the external hard drive (to preserve the movies we had recorded from the last unit) and I use an HDMI connection and optical audio connection. 
Not sure if its the external Hard Drive, the HDMI or what but I haven't sat around watching the screen for more then 30 seconds - the remote does nothing, the yellow and green lights are still on, there is no sound. Only thing to get it back is a soft re-boot and then it goes into satellite check mode. 
I have my slingbox hooked up to the component video connection - I'll check that next time to see if there is video there. I also have SVIDEO hooked up to a VCR so maybe I'll check there as well. 

I have noticed this problem/post in other posts. Man, I suffered so long with my 921 and its quirks - signed up for two years with E* to get this box for free.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

On same rear label where your DVR R00xxxx number posed.


----------



## old_geek (Aug 24, 2007)

BUG REPORT L442: Unexpected "locked" status on recorded program in folder

I recorded four new "Blue Planet" episodes from Discovery HD on my 722 with L442, which stored them together in a folder. I have the system locked for ratings R and above. Yesterday, I was able to play the "Blue Planet" recordings without requiring password entry. Today, they show up as locked, requiring a password entry to play. (The locks settings had not been changed.) The program rating is NR. The only way these will play now without a password is to unlock the DVR completely. Removing all lock restrictions but keeping the DVR locked still requires a password for playback. Power button reset did not help.


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Originally Posted by Ron Barry
> Yes I would try that and see if you see the same thing. Eagle appears to be reporting same issue on L4.41 (See the L4.41 thread). That is way I asked. There are some others that are reporting HDMI issues also. What you are seeing might not be a hardware issue.


You are right: My mistake. I am on L4.41.

Scotty


----------



## charanis (Mar 2, 2004)

Says WBER8SG05VHC - is this a "C" unit?

I've got the blank screen thing going pretty much every night
some say it is an overheating issue based on other threads or maybe not. In that case it must be rebooted and today I got the "screeching audio" thing when it went blank. 

I also saw other threads where adding an external HD caused problems, have removed that and attach it when I need it. I think I'll need it to move the movies off to return this unit.

So - is this a C unit?
Do you al think its the hardware?

I can't wait to get on the line with Dish and have them have me run all the tests to get to replacement. Think I can "request" a D unit?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you got that number of the back of your 622 then I would say it is what is termed a "C" unit. One think on the lettering, as far as I know there has been nothing official established to what the lettering indicates. There are theories that it refers to a hardware revision and also a theory it refers to a production run. So though it is good to know, it might not mean anything in regards to your issue. 

Know as thinking it is related to hardware... The audio issue you describe I believe is hardware related based on posts I have read here. The black out my or may not be related. I would definitely opt for a new unit if you have gotten more than one of the audio screeches. However, When you swap a box out you normally get a refurbished unit and you can try to request a certain version, but my guess is the person on the other end would not know what you are talking about and even then I doubt you would get that version. When you do a swap you roll the dice on what version you get.


----------

